# Cannot delete or edit certain rules in Outlook 2003



## Pinksteady (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you can help, my Outlook is acting odd and I don't understand why. If I manually create a rule to filter a message and move into a folder, for example, I can later edit or delete it, or unselect it from the rules window if I don't want to use it. However, if I right click on a message and click 'Create rule', and tell the rule to move messages from that sender into a folder, this type of rule is impossible to edit. I cannot unselect it in the 'Rules and Alerts' pane and I can't click any of the buttons like 'change rule' or 'delete'. Under the 'Actions' column there is no icon shown by the rule, unlike next to the other rules, which show a small icon of a document with an arrow going to a folder.

This is really annoying, I have no way of deleting or editing these rules that I have made, why not!?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks

Here is a screeny (not the rules without the icons by them are the 'read-only' rules that I want to, but can't, delete):


----------



## Pinksteady (Jul 27, 2005)

Can no one help me? Pleeaasee!?


----------

